# What scale should I use to scratch build buildings



## Blk69 (Dec 6, 2009)

I am sure this I a highly debatable question, but looking for assistance from people with experience. Currently I own a Bachman big hauler, 50' loop of LGB track and that is it. Going to start scratch building a town, bridges etc. was going to to everything 1/24 scale to make it easy on myself, but 1/24 dose not appear to be to popular. 
What are you all using for scale. How bad does a 1/22 assessory look next to a 1/29.


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

well, I would ask yourself: "self, do I plan to own more trains in addition to this Bachman big hauler? and if the answer is yes, what kinds of trains am I likely to want?" 

If you are into diesels and standard gauge steam, then build in 1/29 scale. 
If you are interested in narrow gauge locomotives and trains, then built in 1/20.3 scale. 
I wouldn't let one Big Hauler locomotive make the choice for you.. 

unless you actually *dont* want to own more trains!  
and you will be happy with nothing but the Big Hauler..(nothing wrong with that..) 
in that case, build to 1/22.5 or 1/24..either will work fine. 

I have never accepted the argument that "1/24 is easier to build in".. 
that only makes sense if you are going out and measuring buildings yourself, then making your own drawings by hand. 
in that case, half an inch to the foot is "easy". 

but otherwise, there is absolutely no advantage to building in 1/24 scale.. 
you can scan and resize drawings to 1/13.7, 1/20.3, 1/22.5, 1/24, 1/29, 1/32, 1/48, 1/87, etc etc, and any one is just as easy as any other.. 
computers are handy that way!  
I have easily resized many drawings to 1/13.7, 1/29 and 1/48 scale, dozens of times, using photoshop..nothing to it. 

Scot


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

What I have done on most I build is 1:24 because it is easy and is in the middle of the road. Seeing how I run 1:20.3 and 1:29 on the same layout.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Scot is correct, if you are going to use one scale, your buildings should match it. Unfortunately, I collect and run three scales,1:20.3, 1:22.5/24, and 1:29. All my buildings are POLA and AristoCraft. These are nominally 1:22.5/24. Too big for some trains and to small for others. They work as background. If I was doing a scale diorama it would be different. Chuck


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

I also have a mix of trains.. 
I have 1/29 scale Aristo and USA diesels and rolling stock, 
but I also have some Bachmann 1/20.3 scale locos that I love.. 
Two spectrum moguls, a Spectrum 2-8-0, and several Big Haulers. 
(most will have their own matching trains..as will the more modern 1/29 scale diesels) 
All will have a home on my upcoming garden railroad.. 

but.. 

One of the two scales definitely has a stronger grip on me..1/29 is the clear winner in my case. 
More of my trains will be 1/29 overall, and future purchases will be mostly 1/29. 
So I made the decision to build my entire railroad to 1/29 scale, when it comes to buildings, bridges/trestles, vehicles and figures. 
eventually I would also like to replace my Aristo code 332 track with Code 250 "standard gauge profile" track.. 

Sure, I will still run the "big" spectrum locos on this railroad, and they will be giants in a 1/29 scale world..but that doesn't bother me. 
I would rather have everything to the same scale when I do run the 1/29 scale trains, which will be most of the time, 
rather than attempt a "compromise scale" for buildings, trying to fit inbetween 1/20.3 and 1/29, but fitting neither one very well.. 

If I did that, my buildings would be "off" 100% of the time.. 
But if I build everything to 1/29 scale, everything will be the same scale 75% of the time, which IMO will make for a much more integrated railroad overall. 
Only the Bachmann locos, when they are out and about, will not quite fit.. 

But I have an advantage..I haven't bought a bunch of 1/24 scale structures!  
many people have, since that is pretty much all that has existed in the hobby for a long time.. 

nothing wrong with whatever method you choose.. 
But IMO its good to think about these things from the start, when you still have a small collection.. 
you dont really want to go out any buy "just anything", especially when it comes to structures.. 
there is a HUGE difference between a 1/20.3 scale structure and a 1/29 or 1/32 scale structure.. 

yes, 1/24 can be a fine "compromise size"..if you want to go that route.. 
but there is a lot to consider.. 

Scot


----------



## Richard Weatherby (Jan 3, 2008)

I use 1:24 ratio or 1/2 inch to the foot. It sounds like he wants to build his own buildings. I am not sure where some of you find a whole series of windows and doors in 1:29 or 1:20.3? Yes, you can certainly make your own, but that is the part that can make a fun project real work. I have not seen a complete series of windows and doors other than Grandtline and they are 1:24. I would like to see some photos of those 1:29 and 1:20.3 buildings.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

I have found that outdoors the scale really does not matter much. 
I run what I like and I even use plastic bird feeders/houses for buildings. (they are low cost and last a long time outdoors) 

I use dept 56 children and remember when looking at people we come in all types of sizes and heights.


----------



## catherine yronwode (Oct 9, 2013)

Dan Pierce -- I burst out laughing when i read, "I use dept 56 children." I was thinking of this myself but was afraid to mention it. 
I want to thank you, Blk69, for broaching the topic and to thank you "old hands" for the sensible tips. 
I have a long background in graphic arts and matters of scale could become obsessive enough to interfere with my fun if i let them. The triumph of always being "perfect" has a distinct allure. 
However, the Bachmann Big Haulers have MORE allure. They are just so pretty. 
So now here i am with Bachmann Big Haulers and trying to not go all obsesso-derange-o over the relative sizes of other accessories. 
I would love to see photos of how some of your more improbable combinations actually look in a garden layout.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Catherine:


Here is a link to buildings that Nancy and I have found over the years. None are from train stores. Most if not all cost less than a Pola or Piko kit. Some are bird houses and some are just models some craftsman built. I usually check the size of the front door. If it is between 3 and 4 inches high it will work. You are new, but most of us who have been in this hobby for a while, especially with outdoor trains use the 10 foot rule. If it looks good from 10 feet away it is OK. 
We have others, but this gives you an idea.

non-kit buildings 

Welcome to MLS.

Chuck


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Here is a photo of my first 1/29 scale building:










Sheepscot Station

Its a model of the "Sheepscot station" on the WW&F 2-foot railroad of Maine.
It's built of wood, with plastic scratchbuilt window frames. and the plastic shingles I think were listed as O-scale!
although clearly too large for O-scale..they are a good fit for 1/29.

I would like to disassemble this building, make molds from the sides, and then cast it in resin for outdoor use.

I am also planning on building a 1/29 scale model of a DL&W "Pagoda" style depot: 
DL&W Pagoda depots. 
For that one, I plan to build the sides in wood first, and design it with resin casting in mind from the start,
(which I didn't do with the Sheepscot Station) then cast the whole thing in resin.

Scot


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Scot, looks great. Out of curiosity, how tall is the door? Chuck


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By chuck n on 15 Oct 2013 02:46 PM 
Scot, looks great. Out of curiosity, how tall is the door? Chuck 


Thanks Chuck!

I built the model from a scale drawing of the station, re-sized it to 1/29 scale, then built the model from that.
the prototype door (based on the drawing) is 6' 9" high. (height measured from the floor, not counting the "step over")

The height on my model is 2 and 13/16".

Scot


----------



## catherine yronwode (Oct 9, 2013)

Chuck n -- 

You have given me two extremely helpful rules -- the door rule and the ten foot rule. 

I totally get your door rule -- i have a friend who is 7' tall and always has to duck going through doors. I am 5'3" and sometimes feel a little "small" in Northern California Victorian homes with 10 - 12' ceilings. I once lived in a house in Missouri that had been built for a woman who was a dwarf. Only my then 5-year-old daughter could use the sink; it was too low for me. Life is NOT built to one scale. The phrase "a 3 - 4 inch door" is just what i needed to hear someone say. Thank you! 

I have been out walking my land today, in preparation for the layout consultation, and am hoping the good weather holds here as long as possible.


----------



## billsharron (Jan 3, 2008)

Since I run both 1/29 and 1:22.5 and some !:20.3 I chose 1/24 scale for when I build a building from scratch. Kinda in the middle, and looks fine to me and my friends using the 10 foot rule mentioned in an earlier post. I also use many non train related buildings, depending on the situation.


----------



## billsharron (Jan 3, 2008)

I forgot to mention that I use a log cabin birdhouse from Michaels in my lumbercamp area for company buildings. my wife get them using a 40% off coupon they send out every week or when they are on deep sale. It is easy to cut the hole fro the birds into a door shape. While these are cheap wood, I extend their life by spraying the underside with Automotive undercoating and gluing key joints with Tightbond III glue and painting them inside and out with exterior latex paint, after that I paint the roofs using Rustoleum texture paint in the green color. I never really figured out what scale they are but they look ok with the Big Hauler locos and rolling stock and the other sizes as well.


----------



## catherine yronwode (Oct 9, 2013)

billsharron, can you post a photo (or two, a "before" and an "after"), or photo-links? Thanks!


----------



## D-n-H - Kirkville Branch (Jan 14, 2008)

Posted By Scottychaos on 15 Oct 2013 02:38 PM 
Here is a photo of my first 1/29 scale building:










Sheepscot Station

Its a model of the "Sheepscot station" on the WW&F 2-foot railroad of Maine.
It's built of wood, with plastic scratchbuilt window frames. and the plastic shingles I think were listed as O-scale!
although clearly too large for O-scale..they are a good fit for 1/29.

I would like to disassemble this building, make molds from the sides, and then cast it in resin for outdoor use.

I am also planning on building a 1/29 scale model of a DL&W "Pagoda" style depot: 
DL&W Pagoda depots. 
For that one, I plan to build the sides in wood first, and design it with resin casting in mind from the start,
(which I didn't do with the Sheepscot Station) then cast the whole thing in resin.

Scot Neat little station, reminds me of the one at Midway on the R&GVRR


----------



## billsharron (Jan 3, 2008)

Cathrine, I do not have any before pictures, I will try to get an after picture.


----------



## Richard Weatherby (Jan 3, 2008)

I think this is the bird house from Micheal's. I did stain it and cut the openin square. I think they had a sale a couple of years ago and I paid $2.


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Posted By Scottychaos on 14 Oct 2013 06:43 PM 
I have never accepted the argument that "1/24 is easier to build in".. 
that only makes sense if you are going out and measuring buildings yourself, then making your own drawings by hand. 
in that case, half an inch to the foot is "easy". 

but otherwise, there is absolutely no advantage to building in 1/24 scale.. 
you can scan and resize drawings to 1/13.7, 1/20.3, 1/22.5, 1/24, 1/29, 1/32, 1/48, 1/87, etc etc, and any one is just as easy as any other.. 
computers are handy that way!  
I have easily resized many drawings to 1/13.7, 1/29 and 1/48 scale, dozens of times, using photoshop..nothing to it. 

Scot 

No advantage??? 
I wouldn't say that.

I park dozens of metal cars next to my structures, not my trains. Most metal cars are 1:24 or 1:25 and will not look right next to a 1:29 or a 1:20 structure. Also, 1:24 is used for a lot of doll house fittings and accessories making these parts easier to get. 1:24 is also the best match for most of the hodge podge of available figures, especially when you consider the wealth/availability of LeMax and the like. They are tiny next to a 1:20 scale structure.


----------



## billsharron (Jan 3, 2008)

The following are two birdhouses we got from Micheal's Craft stores. They come unpainted bare wood. I square the door if it is round and paint as mentioned above. I used a wood dowel to Make the smoke stack on the one on the left. Th other comes with the chimney which I paint to look like bricks. the chimney is oversi9ze but doesn't look too out on the layout. 


This view below is on my inside layout and shows one with added frames around the windows and the door. It is pictured with my 1:22.5 Bachamnn 4 window eight wheel caboose kitbashed into a one window shorty caboose for my Cuivre River Lumber Company RR, and the kitbashed shorty fire car.


----------



## billsharron (Jan 3, 2008)

Disregard this I can't figure out how to delete it


----------



## Blk69 (Dec 6, 2009)

Thank you for all the input. I purchased two aristocraft #1 gauge (1:32) building and a pola (1:22.5). Was at a train show, not much G scale, didn;t want to come home empty handed. Thought I would get a head start on filling my layout with buildings and plan on scratch build more later. My first impressions are 1:22.5 scale is BIG! You need a lot of realistate in this scale. Planning on setting my Big Hauler next to the buildings to see how they look. Will let you know what scale I end up going with.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Your Big Hauler is supposed to be 1:22.5 and should be fine against the Pola building. I'd be surprised if the aristo buildings are 1:32 as they do not have any engines and cars in that scale, that I know of. I have several Aristo buildings and they fit in with the Pola and Piko buildings that I have. If I had to guess, I'd say that the Aristo buildings I've seen are about 1:24. I'm in Virginia and the buildings are in Arizona, so I can't measure the doors now.

The barn and farm house in the foreground are Aristo. The buildings on the other side of the track are Pola and Piko.










Chuck


----------



## HaBi Farm (Aug 28, 2011)

Birds of a feather flock together. If you have some 1:24 buildings and some 1:32 buildings, just don't mix them in the same grouping. If a building is the same scale as all of the buildings nearby, it will look OK. Also, put the smaller buildings further away from the viewpoint - it will make the layout look bigger. 

the other Rodney


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Aristocraft buildings are not 1/32 scale..they are much too large. 
They have always been said to be 1/24 scale. 

Scot


----------



## catherine yronwode (Oct 9, 2013)

toddlin, 

You make a good point about vehicles being available in 1:24 and vehicles mostly being parked by buildings, not by trains, thus making 1:24 a convenient size for buildings that are not right on the tracks. I'm going to remember this. The 1:24 vintage vehicles look good, are easy to find used on ebay, and fit my situation, which features narrow guage steam (Big Haulers) between WWI and WWII.


----------



## inganeer (Nov 30, 2012)

*Scratch Building*

1:24 is a scale used by doll house builders, diecast metal vehicles, architectural detail vendors, etc. Therefore it offers a wealth of details on the market. Secondly, if you need more than 2 or 3 items - windows, doors, architectural details - build templates. I use a lot of cedar scale lumber to construct rolling stock and buildings; plastic templates can be used to cut stock to length and to assemble repetitive items. A real time saver. I purchased an Architect's Handbook; great source for standard dimensions and construction details. My problem is now I am running out of space for new buildings, and storage space for more rolling stock.


----------



## stevedenver (Jan 6, 2008)

1:24
its easier and here are my thoughts:
grandt line architectural details are 1:24-very helpful items for otherwise time consuming details like doors and windows
and 
there is a growing offering of dollhouse details in this scale too. I use these a good deal to add detail and interest
and
if you decide to add POLA or PIKO structures , they will be closer in overall size, 

otoh, 1:29 has even more, but, imho, it is a tad small in some instances

I love the old aristo offerings howver, and they were 1:29

you can mix and match this stuff, but it has to be done judiciously , avoiding big contrasts


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Good luck finding doors and windows in 1/29 or 1/20, same for details, unless you want to scratchbuild everything. Good luck finding vehicles like autos or horse/wagons in 1/29 or 1/20 as well.

The reality is that unless you place a scale next to it you're never going to notice the scale difference between 1/22 and something built to 1/24. The advantages of 1/24 more than outweigh the minor scale negatives, including a plethora of material available for 1/2" scale dollhouse details, hundreds of 1/24 vehicles and figures. For all Bachmann and Aristos huffing and puffing over 1/20 and 1/29, they are still very poorly supported in all the other stuff off the tracks.


----------



## PaulRace (Apr 30, 2020)

Jumping in with both feet. Most POLA buildings seem to be a little bigger than most similar PIKO buildings in scale, though there are apparent differences even within PIKO. That said, I study old city buildings 1890-1930ish. And it's not hard to find two buildings with the same basic function and even similar square footage that are substantially different in height. Sometimes the old buildings with 14' between floors are next to buildings with 20' between floors. So one 3-story building can easily be 12' taller than the one next to it, and so on. I try to avoid replicating that in my railroad, because it looks funny. Also, most city buildings that were built about the same time on the same street were built to similar specs - many builders even ordered their steel frames from the same sources. So to me, it's more about the buildings looking right with each other than worrying about exact scale. That said, door height is a consideration, so I have been known to insert new frames and smaller doors into buildings with doorways that seem to be oversized compared to the rest of my buildings. Overall consistency and door height.

To respond to another question, the Aristo farmhouse and the stations with the steeply pitched roofs were originally designed for Walthers in 1:24. Walthers had a lot of them returned because they were hard for beginners to put together, so they sold the molds to Aristo and Aristo sent them to China to be sold as "built up." I haven't owned the other Aristo structures (besides the water tower), so I can't swear as to scale.

Hope this helps.


----------



## PaulRace (Apr 30, 2020)

Also Melody Jane's smaller 1:24 windows (available on Amazon from ) are pretty small, 7/8" wide to 1.5" wide. Worth a try for you scratchbuilders wanting smaller windows. [email protected]

They have nice 1:24 bay windows, too. Everything seems to ship from England, so count on it taking a while to get to you.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

After 6 years, if those have been out in the weather, they are probably at end of life. Arizona is probably a little nicer, Chuck used to keep the Arizona layout (and himself) out of the sun.

Chuck passed away several years ago, he was a great guy. I'll always remember him, we collaborated on the famous "what is that black gunk on the rails" controversy.

Greg


----------



## Dick Friedman (Aug 19, 2008)

Richard Weatherby said:


> I use 1:24 ratio or 1/2 inch to the foot. It sounds like he wants to build his own buildings. I am not sure where some of you find a whole series of windows and doors in 1:29 or 1:20.3? Yes, you can certainly make your own, but that is the part that can make a fun project real work. I have not seen a complete series of windows and doors other than Grandtline and they are 1:24. I would like to see some photos of those 1:29 and 1:20.3 buildings.


This is where a 3D printer is especially useful. You can make your windows in any size you need. And look around, you'll find that windows are as big or small as they need to be. No scale, no sweat.


----------

